# Hunting Contest '08 . . .Happy Hunting



## CountryWoman

Whoo Hoo we are ready to start(almost . .come on Aug 15th) 

This thread is to socialize and get to know the other ladies in the contest and your teammates:wink:

The official thread for entrys is . . . .(link here soon:lol


The teams are as follows:

Team 1
BOWHUNTER920
huskerbabe
snowfeather

Team 2
smurphysgirl
TN-archerychic
tothewoodz

Team 3
bowtech-babe
Rose-n-Arrows
Barb Carslson

Team 4
Lady Hunter
Alpinebowwoman
mrsa3dhunter

Team 5
Doe_eyes76
quenie3232
genuinejewell

Team 6
Baby Bow
DeeS
absolutecool

Team 7
BOWdacious
archergurl07
JuiceBoxHero

Team 8
irefuse
Lady Sage
CountryWoman

Team 9 (GIRLS LIKE BIG RACKS TOO)
SCBIRDDOGMOMMA
Tn_huntress
Alpha Doe

Team 10
Jag
Kadydid211
tmyidalsgirl

Team 11
laurie6805
jmolinarn
IdahoGirl

Team 12
melam
Critter Gitter2
BossRam

Team 13
mathewsgirl13
Witchy1
BowHunterChck13

Team 14
morgansgirl
kimmiedawn
Chiquita_hunt3r

Team 15 Death By Does
z28melissa
WomenGoneHuntin
Drenalinymph

Team 16
Xforce Girl
PAOUTDOORWOMAN
lady531

Team 17
Horse&hunting
imadragonkeeper
diamonddiva61


----------



## CountryWoman

:cheer2: TEAM 8:wav:


----------



## Alpha Doe

Team 9 :grouphug: (huddle) UP!


----------



## DeeS

:whoo: Lets go team 6!!!


----------



## archergurl07

:whoo::whoo::dancing:WHOOOO HOOOOO FOR TEAM 7!!! :dancing::whoo::whoo:
:wav::wav::wav:


----------



## smurphysgirl

Woo-Hoo!
Happy Harvesting,
Team 2!



TN-archerychic & tothewoodz: pm sent


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

*Whooooooo hooooooooooo here we go!*

:thumbs_up:RockOn::RockOn::drummer::banana:
:cheer2:GO TEAM 16!!!!:cheer2:
:wav::wav::wav:

:first:


----------



## Lady Hunter

Team 4! Lets go hunting!!:grouphug:


----------



## mathewsgirl13

Woohooo....:wav::set1_applaud::cheer2:
*
Team 13!!!*

and wouldn't you know that is my lucky number!!!:tongue:


----------



## Lady Sage

Lets go Team 8!!!! I am so ready to get out there and hunt!!


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::teeth:


----------



## CountryWoman

mathewsgirl13 said:


> Woohooo....:wav::set1_applaud::cheer2:
> *
> Team 13!!!*
> 
> and wouldn't you know that is my lucky number!!!:tongue:


Hmmm . . . . maybe we need to change your team number:noidea::chortle:


----------



## CountryWoman

Lady Sage said:


> Lets go Team 8!!!! I am so ready to get out there and hunt!!
> 
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::teeth:


:RockOn::RockOn:

Tick tock tick tock:lol:


----------



## tothewoodz

*Yes... TEAM 2*


----------



## Alpha Doe

I just wanted to wish everyone the best of luck in this great competition. Hope to get to know all of you :nod:. This is the first "TEAM" I have been on since high school :faint:. Now it's time to open up an old can of Pike County whoop ____! :boxing: :heh: :lie:


----------



## smurphysgirl

Alpha Doe said:


> Now it's time to open up an old can of Pike County whoop ____! :boxing: :heh: :lie:


LOL! Smack talk'n already! My season doesn't start til Sept 29...then I'll get my game on!


----------



## Alpha Doe

Like I said it's an old can left over from the 80's!!!! I'm sure it has long since expired!:embara:


----------



## smurphysgirl

Alpha Doe said:


> Like I said it's an old can left over from the 80's!!!! I'm sure it has long since expired!:embara:


:clap:


----------



## CountryWoman

Alpha Doe said:


> Like I said it's an old can left over from the 80's!!!! I'm sure it has long since expired!:embara:


Good can's . . or great can holders usually DON'T expire:wink:


----------



## Alpha Doe

CountryWoman said:


> Good can's . . or great can holders usually DON'T expire:wink:



Guess I'll just have to open it up and see what happens!!! This is going to be fun, it'll add another reason to go hunting...like we all need one! Any one find out if turkeys are 5 points?


----------



## CountryWoman

Alpha Doe said:


> Guess I'll just have to open it up and see what happens!!! This is going to be fun, it'll add another reason to go hunting...like we all need one! Any one find out if turkeys are 5 points?


Yes definatly do "open up"

Points are still not quiet figured out but will be in the next day or so:thumb:


----------



## CountryWoman

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=733761:eyebrows:


----------



## alpinebowoman

Lady Hunter said:


> Team 4! Lets go hunting!!:grouphug:


YAHOO!! :wav: Can't wait to get started!!!

Lets go Team 4 :grouphug:
I can't wait!! Our season opens next weekend!!! :hello2:
:teeth:


----------



## Lady Hunter

alpinebowoman said:


> YAHOO!! :wav: Can't wait to get started!!!
> 
> Lets go Team 4 :grouphug:
> I can't wait!! Our season opens next weekend!!! :hello2:
> :teeth:


Cool! The area I want to hunt in starts Oct 4th, but there is an area I can hunt that starts Sept 13. Its crazy how they do the small game in this state, not till november, but the whole month of Sept is open to Canadain Geese. Hmmmm..... How good am I with my bow??? Well, if they're on the ground I can get em!


----------



## CountryWoman

Lady Hunter said:


> Cool! The area I want to hunt in starts Oct 4th, but there is an area I can hunt that starts Sept 13. Its crazy how they do the small game in this state, not till november, but the whole month of Sept is open to Canadain Geese. Hmmmm..... How good am I with my bow??? Well, if they're on the ground I can get em!


:thumb: and they are much bigger then our quail:wink:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

Lady Hunter said:


> Cool! The area I want to hunt in starts Oct 4th, but there is an area I can hunt that starts Sept 13. Its crazy how they do the small game in this state, not till november, but the whole month of Sept is open to Canadain Geese. Hmmmm..... How good am I with my bow??? Well, if they're on the ground I can get em!


ahhh you comming over to pa for the deer uh lol:wink:


----------



## bowtech_babe

TEAM 3!!!!


I feel fall just around the corner here


----------



## DeeS

I may have to go out and whack a few gophers for some practice today!! I can't wait............  :whoo:


----------



## queenie3232

GO TEAM 5!! Happy Hunting! I have wait all the way till October 1st! :embara: :RockOn::wav:


----------



## Barb Carlson

LET'S GO TEAM 3:wav:OPENS HERE IN WASHINGTON SEPT 1ST I AM READY TO GO!


----------



## CountryWoman

:wav:


----------



## Bowgod's Lady

:grouphug: Go Team 11!!!!!


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

:sad:wandering where my other teammates are:crybaby2:


----------



## Lady Hunter

Dont cry. I still love you! Wanna play a game of twister! :lol3:


----------



## Alpha Doe

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> :sad:wandering where my other teammates are:crybaby2:


I'm all alone too!

Go team 9! Oh yeah! WOOOOOOHOOOOO! Come on lets go!!!! You can do it! Lets show them who Team 9 is!!! That away!!! keep up the good work, come on now! You know you want to!!! Calling all of team 9!!!


----------



## archergurl07

where is the rest of team 7??? :dontknow:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

Alpha Doe said:


> I'm all alone too!
> 
> Go team 9! Oh yeah! WOOOOOOHOOOOO! Come on lets go!!!! You can do it! Lets show them who Team 9 is!!! That away!!! keep up the good work, come on now! You know you want to!!! Calling all of team 9!!!




lol a one woman cheering team lmao


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

Lady Hunter said:


> Dont cry. I still love you! Wanna play a game of twister! :lol3:


roflmfao!!!!!!!!! thanks! lol


----------



## Lady Hunter

We're missing 1 of Team 4 too. Looking for Mrsa3dhunter. :spy:


----------



## Alpha Doe

How many of us brave souls are in the men's hunting contest???


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

Alpha Doe said:


> How many of us brave souls are in the men's hunting contest???


memememememememememem:wink:

i figure i would go for broke lol i am also in the muantville one also if we ever get sticky to get it going lol



ugh i got stuttering fingers today sorry


----------



## Alpha Doe

Team 24 for me...We will be Ruttin' Bucks and 1 Hot Doe or Monsters Inc. I kinda like the Ruttin' Bucks...But I think we are going for the more politically correct Monsters Inc. What about you?


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

have no clue with team 10 lol havent found all of our members! same as here!!....noone wants to play with me  lol


----------



## Alpha Doe

We have 10 checked in so far. It's like trying to round up deer.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

Alpha Doe said:


> We have 10 checked in so far. It's like trying to round up deer.


roflmao yes it is or i should say 3 year old kids lmao! try getting all 20 of them to sit down at once lol


----------



## z28melissa

Team 15 checkin in :icon_salut:

Good luck to everyone :wink:


----------



## mossihornslayer

*team 15*

my wife is Drenalinymph and she is ready for team 15. still trying to get her membership working. but she should put at least 100 pts on team 15.


----------



## CountryWoman

:cheer2: Got the archery range all mowed yesterday(2+hours) so I can practice more without worrying(as much) about stepping on any rattlesnakes

The 15th(contest opens) and the 22nd(AZ archery deer season opens)are right around the corner:banana:


----------



## snowfeather

Team 1 checking in!!!


----------



## absolutecool

Team 6 here, sorry just rolled back in from a fun fun fun weekend in Columbus.....!!!!


----------



## IdahoGirl

Go team 11!!!:wav::wav::wav:


----------



## kimmiedawn

:wink: :RockOn::blob1: Team 14 :wav::archery:


----------



## Drenalinymph

*team*

Im here for team 15. Lets get going.


----------



## genuinejewell

Finally go a chance to get on the computer. 

Let's go team 5!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horses&Hunting

This sounds interesting. How does it work and what do you have to do?


----------



## laurie6805

IdahoGirl said:


> Go team 11!!!:wav::wav::wav:





jmolinarn said:


> :grouphug: Go Team 11!!!!!


Okay, Now I found *BOTH* of my team mates!!! *Lets go team 11*.

Good Luck!:wink:

Laurie


----------



## tn_huntress

Team 9!!!!!!!!

Let's see, I know one of my teammates, hung out with her group at Columbus this weekend!!!


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

*going mia for a few days...*

ok if any of my teammates show up please tell them that i am here but away for the rest of the week....no laptop....or computer connection that i know of... so what ever they decide i am fine with.......:sad:


----------



## DeeS

absolutecool said:


> Team 6 here, sorry just rolled back in from a fun fun fun weekend in Columbus.....!!!!


Whew..........now we just gotta find BabyBow!


----------



## lady531

I'm here for Team 16. Got back from Columbus yesterday! It was a very fun event, with great weather.

I'm almost ready to go into the woods on Sept. 15! One more state 3D tournament to shoot this weekend then I have change my bow from the 3D setup to hunting set up.


----------



## Alpha Doe

tn_huntress said:


> Team 9!!!!!!!!
> 
> Let's see, I know one of my teammates, hung out with her group at Columbus this weekend!!!


Let's find her!!! Then we will be a teammmmmm:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## archergurl07

Alpha Doe said:


> How many of us brave souls are in the men's hunting contest???


I am!! Go team Non-Typical Whackers :wink:

what team are you on?


----------



## Rose-n-Arrows

TEAM 3- LET'S GO GETTUM!


I'll be hunting in Washington State also! I can't wait to see your pictures!

:turkey::BrownBear::moose::moose2::archery:

Hopefully Oregon as well. Good Luck!


----------



## archergurl07

Oh where oh where is BOWdacious and JuiceBoxHero?????


----------



## Alpha Doe

archergurl07 said:


> I am!! Go team Non-Typical Whackers :wink:
> 
> what team are you on?


Monsters Inc. Team 24 :whoo:


----------



## Alpha Doe

Still searching for Birddogmomma! :behindsof


----------



## TN- archerychic

Team 2 here!!! Sorry to be so late, I was with absolutecool, TN Huntress & SCBirddogmomma this weekend in Columbus. Had a FUN time!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA

*I'm here!!!*



Alpha Doe said:


> Still searching for Birddogmomma! :behindsof


Team 9 is now complete....Just got back to work this am after being at the Classic with those crazy women on Target 5!!! Gosh THEY were loud!!!!:tongue: But we had a great time!!!!!! Now it's time to get those hunting bows ready. Everyone have a safe hunting season!!!:RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## Alpha Doe

Oh yeah!!!!! Were a team!!! Gotta have a team name???


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA

Alpha Doe said:


> Oh yeah!!!!! Were a team!!! Gotta have a team name???


Any suggestions????


----------



## Chiquita_hunt3r

*Go team*



kimmiedawn said:


> :wink: :RockOn::blob1: Team 14 :wav::archery:


Just one more of us to find!!!


----------



## archergurl07

I am a one person cheering squad!! where is the rest of team 7????


----------



## absolutecool

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Team 9 is now complete....Just got back to work this am after being at the Classic with those crazy women on Target 5!!! Gosh THEY were loud!!!!:tongue: But we had a great time!!!!!! Now it's time to get those hunting bows ready. Everyone have a safe hunting season!!!:RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:


What do you mean loud and crazy...I think the rest of the people hate us now, we were a tad loud...I mean YOU were a tad loud, you gotta learn to control yourself on the range dear...

And good luck with tn_huntress....you ain't never gonna be able to keep her straight...


----------



## Alpha Doe

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Any suggestions????


I am bad at this stuff, so I don't care. Maybe just something funny/goofy.

Girls like big racks too.


----------



## CountryWoman

Alpha Doe said:


> I am bad at this stuff, so I don't care. Maybe just something funny/goofy.
> 
> Girls like big racks too.


:chortle: that one is funny:wink:


----------



## tn_huntress

absolutecool said:


> What do you mean loud and crazy...I think the rest of the people hate us now, we were a tad loud...I mean YOU were a tad loud, you gotta learn to control yourself on the range dear...
> 
> And good luck with tn_huntress....you ain't never gonna be able to keep her straight...




I am a good child lol. And I wasn't the one antelope hunting thank you!!!


----------



## tn_huntress

Alpha Doe said:


> I am bad at this stuff, so I don't care. Maybe just something funny/goofy.
> 
> Girls like big racks too.


or Big Rack Busters lol


----------



## Alpha Doe

Hey Tn_huntress do you like big racks too?


----------



## Alpha Doe

ooops we were typing at the same time!!! silly us!


----------



## Alpha Doe

Big Rack; Aching Back


----------



## BOWHUNTER920

*Here I am...*



jmolinarn said:


> :grouphug: Go Team 11!!!!!


YYYYEEEEAAAAHHHH for TEAM 1!!!!!!!!!

I am so excited! This is my first year bowhunting and I am so ready! Can't wait...our early season comes in the first part of Sept!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA

*I like it!!!*

GIRLS LIKE BIG RACKS TOO. That's good for me Alpha Doe if it's good for TN Huntress!!:wink:


----------



## Alpha Doe

What do you think TN_Huntress?


----------



## tn_huntress

Alpha Doe said:


> What do you think TN_Huntress?


Works for me!!


----------



## Alpha Doe

That was EZ!


----------



## Alpha Doe

Team 9...GIRLS LIKE BIG RACKS TOO!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA

:set1_applaud: Team 9 has a name. Now I have a question. Can we keep pictures until the season is over then post our biggest. Or do we have to post pictures as soon as they are taken???


----------



## Witchy1

mathewsgirl13 said:


> Woohooo....:wav::set1_applaud::cheer2:
> *
> Team 13!!!*
> 
> and wouldn't you know that is my lucky number!!!:tongue:


I love lucky 13!!! Can I be Witchy13 for a while??? Looking forward to all of this. It should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Lady Hunter

So far its me and Alpinebowwoman, looking for Mrsa3dhunter.
Go Team 4!!:moose::archer:


----------



## alpinebowoman

Lady Hunter said:


> So far its me and Alpinebowwoman, looking for Mrsa3dhunter.
> Go Team 4!!:moose::archer:


Yah! Where is she! Calling Mrsa3dhunter!!!

Where are you!!! :wink:


----------



## absolutecool

DeeS said:


> Whew..........now we just gotta find BabyBow!



Let's come up with a cool team name!!


----------



## tn_huntress

absolutecool said:


> Let's come up with a cool team name!!




Don't be jealous because Team 9 has like the most awesomest name ever!


----------



## tothewoodz

TN- archerychic said:


> Team 2 here!!! Sorry to be so late, I was with absolutecool, TN Huntress & SCBirddogmomma this weekend in Columbus. Had a FUN time!!


Awsome. Glad to see you on Team #2. When does your season begin?


----------



## doe_eyes76

*Team 5!!!!*

Just checking in, I'll send pm's to my teammates so we can figure out a team name.


----------



## DeeS

absolutecool said:


> Let's come up with a cool team name!!


Yeah, we need to do that! What would be a good one?? Hmmmm........how about The Rack Masters?? I'm not very creative! :embara:


----------



## kimmiedawn

tothewoodz said:


> Awsome. Glad to see you on Team #2. When does your season begin?





Chiquita_hunt3r said:


> Just one more of us to find!!!



Still have 1 MIA..


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Yey!!! TEAM 13! thats my lucky number too!!!!! ..thats a sign :wink:


----------



## CountryWoman

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> :set1_applaud: Team 9 has a name. Now I have a question. Can we keep pictures until the season is over then post our biggest. Or do we have to post pictures as soon as they are taken???


Your points count for the first on you post up so if you can take more then 1 buck I would "save" your entry but definatly tell us about it at the least:wink: If it is a doe it won't matter since you get 50 pts regardless to weight.


----------



## CountryWoman

DeeS said:


> Yeah, we need to do that! What would be a good one?? Hmmmm........how about The Rack Masters?? I'm not very creative! :embara:


:lol: I am so not creative either . . . Lady Sage asked me about ideas for our team . . . I am drawing a blank

*GO TEAM 8 *


I added Team 9's name to the 1st posts in this thread and the entry thread:wink:


----------



## DeeS

CountryWoman said:


> Your points count for the first on you post up so if you can take more then 1 buck I would "save" your entry but definatly tell us about it at the least:wink: If it is a doe it won't matter since you get 50 pts regardless to weight.


Heck, post a pic anyways!! Just let us know if you are counting that one or not. I love to see the pics!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA

CountryWoman said:


> Your points count for the first on you post up so if you can take more then 1 buck I would "save" your entry but definatly tell us about it at the least:wink: If it is a doe it won't matter since you get 50 pts regardless to weight.


Will do....Thanks for the info.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

ohohohohohohohoh CAN WE HAVE A TEAM NAME TEAMMATES???? darn caps.......instead of team 16?:wink:


----------



## archergurl07

JuiceBoxHero and BOWdacious are still MIA!!! Where are you two? :dontknow: I'm all alone


----------



## CountryWoman

DeeS said:


> Heck, post a pic anyways!! Just let us know if you are counting that one or not. I love to see the pics!


:nod: post the pic in this thread and not in the "official entry one" :wink:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

archergurl07 said:


> JuiceBoxHero and BOWdacious are still MIA!!! Where are you two? :dontknow: I'm all alone




i think both of mine checked in but nothing more lol they are prob out hunting a good spot:wink:


----------



## Alpha Doe

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> i think both of mine checked in but nothing more lol they are prob out hunting a good spot:wink:


Yeah! Prob just don't want to play, looks like your on your own!:heh:


----------



## tmvidalsgirl

Team 10 sound off!!!!

Annie


----------



## imadragonkeeper

Wow it sounds like y'all are getting ready to have some serious fun! I have been working 60 hour weeks and just logged on for the first time this year to hear about this contest too late to sign up..

This is my second year of bow hunting (I don't really count last year though since you can't shoot a deer if you never see one...). I will have to make sure that next year I get on here in time to sign up!

If there is a reserve list maybe I can get on that one in case someone has to drop out or something......

Anyway good luck everyone and I'll be keeping an eye out to see what everyone has taken this season! Happy Hunting all!!


----------



## Alpha Doe

imadragonkeeper said:


> Wow it sounds like y'all are getting ready to have some serious fun! I have been working 60 hour weeks and just logged on for the first time this year to hear about this contest too late to sign up..
> 
> This is my second year of bow hunting (I don't really count last year though since you can't shoot a deer if you never see one...). I will have to make sure that next year I get on here in time to sign up!
> 
> If there is a reserve list maybe I can get on that one in case someone has to drop out or something......
> 
> Anyway good luck everyone and I'll be keeping an eye out to see what everyone has taken this season! Happy Hunting all!!


So is there enough girls for more teams or are we going to be mean not let them in?


----------



## BOWdacious

:wink:Team 7 all the way!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

BOWdacious said:


> :wink:Team 7 all the way!!!!!!!!!!


omg bowdacious thank goodness you are here archergurl was running in circles!! she was sooooooo lost lol:wink::wink:


----------



## BossRam

Hi, I'm new to this. It's my first post. 

Hello to TEAM 12.

I'll be gone for a fishing trip, but will check in again.


----------



## Horses&Hunting

I didn't even know it was closed and can't join.  Well maybe next year. I hear ya dragon, its hard to get one if you don't see em. Hopefully you will get one this year. Good luck to you and everyone else on this years hunt.
Lisa


----------



## queenie3232

Team 5 we need a name!!

How about Whitetail Women? any takers?


----------



## CountryWoman

Okay . . .we have 2 out of 3 for another team

Horse&hunting
imadragonkeeper

Anyone else:noidea:


----------



## TN- archerychic

Our season starts September 27 (only 44 days). By the way Laurie, I don't know why so many people are complaining about the antelope hunting that went on during the Classic. Like your mom said, you guys must be jealous that you didn't get to do it :nyah:


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA

TN- archerychic said:


> Our season starts September 27 (only 44 days). By the way Laurie, I don't know why so many people are complaining about the antelope hunting that went on during the Classic. Like your mom said, you guys must be jealous that you didn't get to do it :nyah:


OK I must have missed something....What's up the the antelope? Also TN-archerychic....look what I found...we need to send some to C. Jordan...:spam1:


----------



## archergurl07

BOWdacious said:


> :wink:Team 7 all the way!!!!!!!!!!





PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> omg bowdacious thank goodness you are here archergurl was running in circles!! she was sooooooo lost lol:wink::wink:


YAAAA!!! I am not alone  LOL and I was not running in circles :embara: hahaha


----------



## TN- archerychic

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> OK I must have missed something....What's up the the antelope? Also TN-archerychic....look what I found...we need to send some to C. Jordan...:spam1:



You were there when the antelope came walking down towards us after we finished shooting on Sunday LOL!!! I saw the SPAM this morning and thought of Cindy but I can't remember her archerytalk username.


----------



## absolutecool

TN- archerychic said:


> Our season starts September 27 (only 44 days). By the way Laurie, I don't know why so many people are complaining about the antelope hunting that went on during the Classic. Like your mom said, you guys must be jealous that you didn't get to do it :nyah:



WHO was complaining???? This I have to know, tell me Antelope Hunter Extrordinairreeee....however u spell it, that is great!!!


----------



## birddogmomma

TN- archerychic said:


> You were there when the antelope came walking down towards us after we finished shooting on Sunday LOL!!! I saw the SPAM this morning and thought of Cindy but I can't remember her archerytalk username.


Oh yes now I remember.... I guess I was having a senior moment at work today. How could I forget you were the stalker.....:wink:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

archergurl07 said:


> YAAAA!!! I am not alone  LOL and I was not running in circles :embara: hahaha


yes ya was like deer i headlights lmao:tongue:


----------



## FarmGirl7

*Here I am!*



kimmiedawn said:


> Still have 1 MIA..


Here I am gals, sorry it took so long to check in. Been busy with 4-H and the fair now it's time for some bow huntin':RockOn::blob1::wav:


----------



## Drenalinymph

*Team 15 Name*

Team 15 has a name it is "Death By Does"
Good Luck to everybody


----------



## Alpha Doe

Drenalinymph said:


> Team 15 has a name it is "Death By Does"
> Good Luck to everybody


:set1_rolf2: :blah: :blah: :blah: Talk is cheap. :chortle:



J/K That is good! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

Drenalinymph said:


> Team 15 has a name it is "Death By Does"
> Good Luck to everybody


lmao that is a good one i cant think of any for our team maybe my other team members can think of one :wink:


----------



## archergurl07

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> yes ya was like deer i headlights lmao:tongue:



 you guys are mean :embara:


----------



## imadragonkeeper

CountryWoman said:


> Okay . . .we have 2 out of 3 for another team
> 
> Horse&hunting
> imadragonkeeper
> 
> Anyone else:noidea:


I have a friend here in town who bow hunts - not sure if she is a member here though. If she is I will ask her if she wants to play too 
She got a couple of really nice bucks last year and has one more turkey to go for her Grand Slam!

By the way Horse&Hunting - I have horses too. Hubby wants me to teach them to drag deer out of the woods for us since our new place is too thick for a 4 wheeler. He doesn't know much about horses yet, but I may try it just to see if I can :wink: Hmmm...off to go root around for my old training harness....


----------



## CountryWoman

:cheer2: well the contest is officially open 

Good luck everyone!!!

Go Team 8!!!


----------



## Lady Hunter

Well, team 4 needs a name. What do ya think Alpinebowoman?


----------



## Horses&Hunting

Haha. Thats cool. When you get em set up take some pictures lol. If you can rope off your horse you can drag something. Just take your lead rope and hook your horse up and just start out slow swinging the end of your rope. Over head and to the side. They get use to that, and when you are on there back just get your a roping rope and rub them with it, go slow. You'll get to where you can throw it and everything. Is how I taught my guys. If I would have thought about it I could have done that with my doe last year lol. Good idea will keep that in mind. As for your hubby just put him on and slap the horses butt and send him on his way, lol jk. How many horses do you have? Hopefully your friend is a member sounds like this thing will be fun. Never done it before.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

archergurl07 said:


> you guys are mean :embara:


but we still love ya lol:tongue::wink:


----------



## FarmGirl7

*Hey team #14*

Are we gonna' think of a team name, I came up with a few. Some are bad but you never know when someone's bad idea will kick start someone else's good idea!

*Huntin' Hunnies(or however you want to spell it)
*Arrows&Eyeliner
*Antler Addicts
*Rut in Reverse (is this one too hard to get?)
*Venison Vixens

I've been racking my brain hope this starts some other ideas. What do you think girls?


----------



## kimmiedawn

I like Rut in Reverse and Venison Vixens.. LOL since I don't wear makeup the arrows & eyeliner don't do anything for me..LOL
:wink:




morgansgirl said:


> Are we gonna' think of a team name, I came up with a few. Some are bad but you never know when someone's bad idea will kick start someone else's good idea!
> 
> *Huntin' Hunnies(or however you want to spell it)
> *Arrows&Eyeliner
> *Antler Addicts
> *Rut in Reverse (is this one too hard to get?)
> *Venison Vixens
> 
> I've been racking my brain hope this starts some other ideas. What do you think girls?


----------



## BOWdacious

Hey archergurl07,I am around.I just don't get to the 'puter as often as I would like.have we found JuiceBoxHero yet?Iam still pondering a name unless you have one in mind.


----------



## archergurl07

BOWdacious said:


> Hey archergurl07,I am around.I just don't get to the 'puter as often as I would like.have we found JuiceBoxHero yet?Iam still pondering a name unless you have one in mind.


No I haven't heard from JuiceBoxHero at all, she added me as friend on my page but that is it. I'm not really good a coming up with names but one of my friends suggested Archery Angels what do you think? I keep think too!


----------



## FarmGirl7

kimmiedawn said:


> I like Rut in Reverse and Venison Vixens.. LOL since I don't wear makeup the arrows & eyeliner don't do anything for me..LOL
> :wink:


I dont wear too much makeup either but every now and then...:wink: What do you think Chiquita_hunt3r? I can go with either of the 2 kimmiedawn likes or something else if you have a better idea.


----------



## BOWdacious

That works for me.I can be an angel...........with horns holding up my halo:wink:


----------



## archergurl07

LOL Ok, then Team #7 will be Archery's Angels ...
Now if only we could find our third angel :wink:


----------



## z28melissa

Is the entry thread going to be opened back up? Or do we post entries somewhere else?


----------



## DeeS

z28melissa said:


> Is the entry thread going to be opened back up? Or do we post entries somewhere else?


Oooops! I will open that one back up. Thanks for the reminder. :wink:


----------



## absolutecool

Hey Dees, how about Deadly Deer Slayers...Strings and Things...Death from Above... Silent Sister Slayers...Bow Beauties....Killin Legally,a woman's revenge....

That's about all I can come up with, has our third player ever checked in?


----------



## birddogmomma

*Look whatwas on our Cuddyback...*







If I did this right ...this is what's around my favorite hunting spot (the date is incorrect). Hopefully it will still be there in 4 weeks.... Just thought I would share....


----------



## Alpha Doe

Oh yeah!!!! just like points on the board. Next time hang a picture of you and your bow on the tree and then you'll have a picture of you, your bow and the buck...what more needs to be in the picture for points. :wink:


----------



## queenie3232

where is the rest of team 5??? anyone out there??


----------



## DeeS

absolutecool said:


> Hey Dees, how about Deadly Deer Slayers...Strings and Things...Death from Above... Silent Sister Slayers...Bow Beauties....Killin Legally,a woman's revenge....
> 
> That's about all I can come up with, has our third player ever checked in?


I have yet to see our other team mate! :noidea: 

I like Deadly Deer Slayers and Death from Above.............oh hell, I like 'em all! :chortle:


----------



## absolutecool

If you like Deadly Deer Slayers, you wanna go with that? Whatever you like, I am out of ideas, my husband is supposed to come up with a killer name for us but he hasn't yet..


----------



## Chiquita_hunt3r

morgansgirl said:


> I dont wear too much makeup either but every now and then...:wink: What do you think Chiquita_hunt3r? I can go with either of the 2 kimmiedawn likes or something else if you have a better idea.


Yeah totally not a make up person either!!! I like Rut in Reverse, but whatever works is good with me.


----------



## kimmiedawn

Chiquita_hunt3r said:


> Yeah totally not a make up person either!!! I like Rut in Reverse, but whatever works is good with me.



:wink::thumbs_upRut-in-Reverse :archery::moose:


----------



## genuinejewell

Queenie3232, I'm here. The name sounds good to me because I can't come up with anything. I'm just waiting on Sept. 22 to get here (we have a week of early bear season) and I'm taking the week off. Our deer season starts October 18th. 
Has anyone tried the Tru-fire 360 release? I'm in the market for a new release because my daughter has taken the release I was using. All of a sudden she has decided to start shooting and maybe go bow hunting. Do you know how awsome it would be to be up in the tree stand with her the first time she shot at a deer (and hopefully takes one.) That would make my hunting season. She's really taken and interest and I'm afraid to ask why, so I will just keep encouraging her. She's doing great!!


----------



## JAG

tmvidalsgirl said:


> Team 10 sound off!!!!
> 
> Annie


I'm here! sorry i took so long!
Julie

Now where is Kady??

_________
Team 10
Jag
Kadydid211
tmyidalsgirl


----------



## BOWHUNTER920

*Are you hiding???*

*Team 1*
BOWHUNTER920
huskerbabe
snowfeather

Where is huskerbabe????? We need you!!!!!!


----------



## tothewoodz

Okay... Team 2 has a name

Chicks With Sticks :archery:


----------



## z28melissa

tothewoodz said:


> Okay... Team 2 has a name
> 
> Chicks With Sticks :archery:


:lol: I love it!!

Team 15 is officially "Death by Does" :thumb:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

i cant get any response from my teammates for the name! i was wandering if they would like does with bows.......:wink:


----------



## smurphysgirl

tothewoodz said:


> Okay... Team 2 has a name
> 
> Chicks With Sticks :archery:


:thumbs_up


----------



## tothewoodz

Andrea my husband started laughing at me when I told him the name. The more he said it the more he liked it. My son who is 13 thinks Wow okay mom might have a little bit of cool in her.:rock:


----------



## z28melissa

Our third member is still MIA as well...


----------



## Horses&Hunting

Hey dragon you hear anything from your friend? Hopefully we can find another player.


----------



## queenie3232

well if there is no complaints team 5 might be whitetail women..


----------



## DeeS

absolutecool said:


> If you like Deadly Deer Slayers, you wanna go with that? Whatever you like, I am out of ideas, my husband is supposed to come up with a killer name for us but he hasn't yet..


Hey you. What do you think? I like this one, but also the one you pm'ed me about too!! :chortle: I think that would get alot of  looks!


----------



## FarmGirl7

*Team 14 has a name*



kimmiedawn said:


> :wink::thumbs_upRut-in-Reverse :archery::moose:


Looks like we will be Rut-In-Reverse then
Good luck girls!!! Can't wait to get started.


----------



## DeeS

We still have one MIA as well............what do we do if the ones that are MIA don't show?? :noidea:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

DeeS said:


> We still have one MIA as well............what do we do if the ones that are MIA don't show?? :noidea:


i dont know lol


but team 16 is now DOES WITH BOWS LOL:wink::cocktail:


----------



## Lady Hunter

We have 1 mia too, I guess its just the 2 of us.


----------



## kimmiedawn

morgansgirl said:


> Looks like we will be Rut-In-Reverse then
> Good luck girls!!! Can't wait to get started.


Come on Oct. 1st. :archery::banana::hello2:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

kimmiedawn said:


> Come on Oct. 1st. :archery::banana::hello2:


OURS START OCT.4 :wink: rain or shine i will be out there all day or till i get one :wink:




45 days 14 hours and 47 mins!!!!:wink:


----------



## archergurl07

My season starts Sept 6th .... 17 DAYS!!!!


----------



## alpinebowoman

archergurl07 said:


> My season starts Sept 6th .... 17 DAYS!!!!


Ours started on Saturday! Did lots of hiking! But wasn't able to connect w/ anything I wanted! :sad:
Saw lots of Does and fawns (thats a good thing) and one Big ol' Cow Moose!! 
I am keeping my fingers crossed for a big guy!!:tongue:


----------



## alpinebowoman

Lady Hunter said:


> We have 1 mia too, I guess its just the 2 of us.


Ya what do we do? Do we get a points handicap!!! :wink:


----------



## kimmiedawn

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> OURS START OCT.4 :wink: rain or shine i will be out there all day or till i get one :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45 days 14 hours and 47 mins!!!!:wink:


Yup, rain or shine.. I'll be in my blind with my lil huntin buddy, who is almost 14 months old now. It will not be her 1st time with me in the blind, and you can bet it wont be her last either..:wink:


----------



## Lady Hunter

alpinebowoman said:


> Ya what do we do? Do we get a points handicap!!! :wink:


Yeah! Maybe like a "bonus buck".


----------



## katydid211

JAG said:


> I'm here! sorry i took so long!
> Julie
> 
> Now where is Kady??
> 
> _________
> Team 10
> Jag
> Kadydid211
> tmyidalsgirl


I'm late - but I'm here! Whew....been kinda :ballchain to work & family. Looking forward to getting in the tree stand for some peace & quiet (and maybe a piece of venison for me this year!)

So...did you come up with a name for us?


----------



## imadragonkeeper

Horses&Hunting said:


> Hey dragon you hear anything from your friend? Hopefully we can find another player.


Haven't been able to catch her at home but I'm tryin!


----------



## imadragonkeeper

Well there are 2 of us on standby trying to get a 3rd team member. So we are currently available if anyone ends up short a person


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

archergurl07 said:


> My season starts Sept 6th .... 17 DAYS!!!!


:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue: :tongue:


----------



## absolutecool

DeeS, when does your season start? Starts here Sept. 27....PMS'ing from Above will be in action!!!


----------



## DeeS

absolutecool said:


> DeeS, when does your season start? Starts here Sept. 27....PMS'ing from Above will be in action!!!


Hey girlfriend!! Ours starts here Sept. 6th!! :whoo: Then one of the PMS'ing from Above will be out and getting something on the ground!!! 

I think we should give the MIA's til Sept. 1st to show, then figure out what we should do. How about ya'll??? :noidea:


----------



## Alpha Doe

Anyone tried PMing them???


----------



## BOWHUNTER920

Team #1 has a name....

*Babes~n~Broadheads*!!!!!

We are a 2 girl band so far....we have tired PMing the third wheel but no response!


----------



## Juice Box Hero

*Team #7*



archergurl07 said:


> LOL Ok, then Team #7 will be Archery's Angels ...
> Now if only we could find our third angel :wink:


Sorry, I've been in hiding....:behindsof

LOL Actually, my work load has shifted and the internet at home is out.. I spend my free time playin' with my bows and gettin' ready for hunting season... so there hasn't been much time to surf AT. You can always get my attention with a PM! 

Big hopes for mature buck this year... looks like I'm going to get in on a Wisconsin hunt :zip: 

Go Team 7! :flame:


----------



## archergurl07

Juice Box Hero said:


> Sorry, I've been in hiding....:behindsof
> 
> LOL Actually, my work load has shifted and the internet at home is out.. I spend my free time playin' with my bows and gettin' ready for hunting season... so there hasn't been much time to surf AT. You can always get my attention with a PM!
> 
> Big hopes for mature buck this year... looks like I'm going to get in on a Wisconsin hunt :zip:
> 
> Go Team 7! :flame:



YAAAY!!! our third angel is here ... WE ARE COMPLETE!!  
TEAM 7 is ready to kick some major butt :wink:


----------



## JAG

katydid211 said:


> I'm late - but I'm here! Whew....been kinda :ballchain to work & family. Looking forward to getting in the tree stand for some peace & quiet (and maybe a piece of venison for me this year!)
> 
> So...did you come up with a name for us?


TEAM 10 - Girls, we need a name.


----------



## snowfeather

*Trail Camera*

Team #1 
Got em staked out!! Expect to see me with this buck in a couple months!!:wink:


----------



## Alpha Doe

snowfeather said:


> Team #1
> Got em staked out!! Expect to see me with this buck in a couple months!!:wink:


Got him tied out for a little afternoon snack...going back into the barn tonight? :wink:


----------



## BOWHUNTER920

*here is the one....*

Here is one of the few we have tied up as well....


Team #1 is going to rock!!!!!!!


----------



## IdahoGirl

Team 11 we need a name! :tongue:


----------



## CountryWoman

Please Welcome TEAM 17:cheer2:

TEAM 17
Horse&hunting
imadragonkeeper
diamonddiva61
:cheer2:


----------



## BOWdacious

JuiceBoxHero,glad you made it Bosley was looking for you(a little Charlie's angels humor thrown in in case you are too young to remember the show).I am sooooooo ready for season to open.


----------



## Alpha Doe

Hello team 17!!!


----------



## imadragonkeeper

WooooHooo We made it!! And 17 is my lucky number too!

I guess we need a name too huh girls? Come introduce yourself to us Diamonddiva as us other two have already chatted 

I have to pull back to back shifts tonight and tomorrow morning so I won't be back on until sometime Friday afternoon/evening.

:RockOn::RockOn: :blob1:
:wav:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

CountryWoman said:


> Please Welcome TEAM 17:cheer2:
> 
> TEAM 17
> Horse&hunting
> imadragonkeeper
> diamonddiva61
> :cheer2:


whooohoo more women this year om the contest cant wait till the pics start coming in!!!!

welcome team 17!!!!!!!!!


----------



## archergurl07

:RockOn:14 DAYS!!! :RockOn:


----------



## Horses&Hunting

Woohooo team 17. Ok name time. lol. I probably won't be around most of the day but will try to get online tonight or tomorrow. Our season doesn't start til Oct 18th.


----------



## imadragonkeeper

We start Sept 15th - got the Tree stand set up and ready to go! We've been seeing lots of does and fawns out back and last week there was a buck around too so there is potential at least.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920

Our urban season opens on Sept. 6th!!!! Does only but that will at least get the monkey off my back!!!!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## imadragonkeeper

Thanks for the Welcome Ladies! 

Teammates can PM me here or IM me on Yahoo same user id


----------



## diamonddiva61

*Better late than never...*

Sorry ladies that it took me so long to get back!!

I am excited about this!!

Our bow season starts on Oct. 1; I have my place scouted out and am PUMPED! Just bought me a new leafy suit (lol it looks stupid but my bf is making me wear it!) and have my harness ready to go! Going to Shreveport soon to Bass Pro to buy me a new trail cam!

I killed an African Mt. Goat on August 15th!! Waiting to get the pictures, but the ranch is Hunt's Bowhunting Ranch in Avery, TX. The website is www.huntsbowhunting.com if anyone wants to check it out!!

Good luck everyone! Go team 17!


----------



## Horses&Hunting

Hey diamond welcome. Glad to hear your getting all setup. GO team 17. lol. Dragon has some cool names. So have to IM her to find out what they are. Do you have yahoo? Our season doesn't start til Oct 18th. So gotta wait  Whats the camo look like. lol. Couldn't be any worse than some of the stuff I've seen before lol. But then again you know how men are. lol. Anyways. Glad you made it, can't wait to get started.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

diamonddiva61 said:


> Sorry ladies that it took me so long to get back!!
> 
> I am excited about this!!
> 
> Our bow season starts on Oct. 1; I have my place scouted out and am PUMPED! Just bought me a new leafy suit (lol it looks stupid but my bf is making me wear it!) and have my harness ready to go! Going to Shreveport soon to Bass Pro to buy me a new trail cam!
> 
> I killed an African Mt. Goat on August 15th!! Waiting to get the pictures, but the ranch is Hunt's Bowhunting Ranch in Avery, TX. The website is www.huntsbowhunting.com if anyone wants to check it out!!
> 
> Good luck everyone! Go team 17!


CONGRATULATIONS!!! AND WELCOME
i believe that will count as some points if you post it in the thread for your team :embara: but shh i didn't say anything lol:darkbeer:


----------



## imadragonkeeper

Alright!! We're all here! Cool about gettin' your goat Diamond - hopefully they will let it count for the contest! How do you like your Diamond bow? I am looking at the Liberty as maybe my upgrade bow or the Equalizer. Those 2 and Mathews DXT are on my short list to shoot as I really want to get a parellel limb bow


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

6. Other Antlered big game are worth 100pts.(one entry each species) 



there you go but you must post your pic with your bow in it for it to count!


----------



## tothewoodz

Okay Chicks With Sticks Team 2.. I went to get my trail camera today and here was what was smilling at me...:cam:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

cool pic here is what i found on ours tonight!!!!!!1 and yes he messed with the trail cam again!!!!!!!!!!!!!! time is off about 30 mins...:embara:


----------



## tothewoodz

:bear:


----------



## queenie3232

*Team 5*WHERE ARE YOU GUYS?? 
Doe_eyes76
genuinejewell


----------



## queenie3232

AWESOME BEAR PICS BY THE WAY!!
HERE ARE SOME FROM MINE..


----------



## archergurl07

Wow those are some nice looking deer!! 11 DAYS :dancing:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

love thous bucks!!!


----------



## diamonddiva61

*Gettin excited....*

Thanks!!!

The camo is like mesh suit with _tons_ of leafs all over it ... I am scared to hit my arm and have the suit ripped in half!! But he says thats why I have to wear my guard no matter what ... blah blah blah! 










... it was my first bowkill! Although I can't count this one on the contest, I wanted to share it ... my NEW goat has really wicked horns that cross at the top! Can't wait to get those pics!!

But I really really really want to kill a deer with my bow and a hog so hopefully that will come true soon! Maybe even a fallow or axis or blackbuck doe, too (for the meat yumm yumm!)!!


----------



## z28melissa

Did some scouting and stand hanging today with some friends, learned a lot already, I'm really gettin stoked now  Unfortunately my one and only trail cam got stolen  so I can only imagine what I'll be seeing come hunting season.
Judging by how tore up some of the spots were, it looks like I might be able to score a few points for the team :wink:


----------



## Alpha Doe

wondering if anyone has any points yet??? No critter bobs yet?


----------



## DeeS

Nothing here yet for me. But the season opens here this Saturday!! :whoo: I'm hopin to get something on the ground.


----------



## Baby Bow

DEE.....

I am alive! Sorry, I have been so busy getting ready for the season to start here. There is a new hunting show that is on Direct TV and they are coming out the frist week of Nov. to film me hunt and I have been busy setting stands and getting ready for them. Our season starts on the 15th and I can not wait. 

GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeeS

Baby Bow said:


> DEE.....
> 
> I am alive! Sorry, I have been so busy getting ready for the season to start here. There is a new hunting show that is on Direct TV and they are coming out the frist week of Nov. to film me hunt and I have been busy setting stands and getting ready for them. Our season starts on the 15th and I can not wait.
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Whew!!! Ya had me worried there girlfriend. :wink: That sounds sooo cool! Hope you get one while being filmed. If you can, record it. I don't have direct tv here.
Our season starts this Saturday!! :whoo: I am so jacked.


----------



## smurphysgirl

tothewoodz said:


> Okay Chicks With Sticks Team 2.. I went to get my trail camera today and here was what was smilling at me...:cam:


Sorry for the late reply, I just saw this post.....Looks good! Post up when you have him tagged!  Don't forget...get a pic with you, your bow and the buck!

GO Team 2! :0)


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

figures dish network had all the good hunting shows and now direct tv is getting all of the good ones and i still am in this darn contract!


----------



## CountryWoman

I HATE rattlesnakes:fear: it seems like everytime I go out to hunt or shoot I "find" one:frusty: guess deer hunting will wait until December when the dang things aren't out as much


----------



## z28melissa

CountryWoman said:


> I HATE rattlesnakes:fear: it seems like everytime I go out to hunt or shoot I "find" one:frusty: guess deer hunting will wait until December when the dang things aren't out as much


I'm glad we don't have those around here


----------



## CountryWoman

z28melissa said:


> I'm glad we don't have those around here


I really wish we didn't


----------



## CountryWoman

z28melissa said:


> I'm glad we don't have those around here


I really wish we didn't


----------



## doe_eyes76

Awesome deer pics Queenie!


----------



## DeeS

Ok, here is one I got today. Not sure I will score this one, will let ya'll know soon! No comments on the person in the pic. :embara:


----------



## absolutecool

That's my team mate!!!

Congrats!!!!


----------



## CountryWoman

absolutecool said:


> That's my team mate!!!
> 
> Congrats!!!!


:cheer2: DeeS!!!! Congrats on your doe . . Okay Ladies Team 6 is the first ones with points:wav:

And Dee I think that is a good pic:wink:


----------



## Chiquita_hunt3r

*Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:RockOn::RockOn:Congrats DeeS!!!!

I leave Elk hunting on Wednesday, hopefully I get a chance to be successful this trip out!


:RockOn::RockOn::greenwithenvy:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

congrates on the doe!!!!!! you can score that one now as you are allowed one doe and one buck! ahhh i cant hunt yet grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......i cant even find time rightnow to shoot the bow and if i do have the time the weather is lousey!!


i was looking for the kill shot( the hole and i cant find it on that picture!) where did ya hit it at?


----------



## diamonddiva61

*Woohoo!*

Ok gals - finally got the pics back from my ram hunt! I don't knowif this will score, but this was my first bow kill for the season!










Sorry the picture is so small, had to crop out the whole group, but that is me and my boyfriend.

This was the whole group:










LOL - no one was ready for the picture!!

Happy hunting gals!!


----------



## smurphysgirl

Congrats, DeeS & DD61!


----------



## Horses&Hunting

Good job guys. Nice pictures. Thanks for sharing those with us. 
Lisa


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

cool!!!! congrates on your first bow kill this year!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am hoping that oct 4th i will have my first kill ever!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

DeeS said:


> Ok, here is one I got today. Not sure I will score this one, will let ya'll know soon! No comments on the person in the pic. :embara:




you look serious about that kill.....i dont see any problems withthat picture!


----------



## FarmGirl7

Chiquita_hunt3r said:


> :RockOn::RockOn:Congrats DeeS!!!!
> 
> I leave Elk hunting on Wednesday, hopefully I get a chance to be successful this trip out!
> 
> 
> :RockOn::RockOn::greenwithenvy:


Good luck to you team mate! I am so jealous. COngrats to u DeeS. I think that it is a great picture.


----------



## DeeS

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> congrates on the doe!!!!!! you can score that one now as you are allowed one doe and one buck! ahhh i cant hunt yet grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......i cant even find time rightnow to shoot the bow and if i do have the time the weather is lousey!!
> 
> 
> i was looking for the kill shot( the hole and i cant find it on that picture!) where did ya hit it at?


Here are the kill shots........she was layin down at 45 yds on the first one and I got up to 15 yds for the second. Both were lung shots and the first actually broke the shoulder and spined her.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

*Team 13!*

Team 13!! Where are you?!?! 
I went away to college a couple weeks ago and since everything has been so crazy, I came on ArcheryTalk for the first time today expecting you guys to be like WHERE DID SHE GO?!....:tongue: Common ladies we are team lucky 13..we need to represent. :wink::guitarist2::jksign: talk


----------



## Drenalinymph

*team 15*

I hope team 15 is ready. I have 3 days left till our bow season starts. Just took 1st place in an archery competition last weekend now i'm ready for moving targets. Hope to put some points up for the team "DEATH BY DOES"
happy huntin & good luck to all


----------



## archergurl07

50 points for Team 7!!! I got this doe tonight ... shot her at 18 yards!


----------



## smurphysgirl

Good job AG07! Your smile says it all... Thanks for sharing and way to go on the points!


----------



## Alpha Doe

Congrats AG07. Nice doe! You sure look happy. I can't wait...............


----------



## CountryWoman

archergurl07 said:


> 50 points for Team 7!!! I got this doe tonight ... shot her at 18 yards!


:cheer2: CONGRATS


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

CONGRATES!!!!!!!!!!!! :wink:


oct 4 th is coming soon i hope i can get out there and get my first deer,kill ever!:wink:


----------



## Lady Hunter

Me too! Well, at least with a bow. The first deer I killed was about 10 years ago in Ohio with an 18 wheeler. (yeah, I used to drive the big rigs)


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

Lady Hunter said:


> Me too! Well, at least with a bow. The first deer I killed was about 10 years ago in Ohio with an 18 wheeler. (yeah, I used to drive the big rigs)


i havent killed anything not even a kabob with bow or gun.......so it will be a first for anything thing lol:embara:


----------



## Chiquita_hunt3r

*I baaaaaacckkkk*

Hahaha You guys are doomed now. :wink: Just kidding..................
Well my four days off in elk country produced................ a lot of walking, and a ton of "hitchhikers" on my pants, I will post pictures when I get my camera back from the husband head. I have one more day (Friday) to try and fill my tag. After that I have to wait until November when I get to go deer hunting. So hopefully Friday pans out. Congrats to all that have filled their tags!!!


----------



## CountryWoman

How is everyone doing:noidea:


----------



## smurphysgirl

made it out Saturday with Hubby, had a great time, but no deer. Planning to go out this Friday morning...hoping to add some points for our team!


----------



## CountryWoman

smurphysgirl said:


> made it out Saturday with Hubby, had a great time, but no deer. Planning to go out this Friday morning...hoping to add some points for our team!


Glad you are having a good time:wink:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

smurphysgirl said:


> made it out Saturday with Hubby, had a great time, but no deer. Planning to go out this Friday morning...hoping to add some points for our team!


well quite making out with hubby and maybe you will get something lol! sorry but that is what i first saw when i first read that lmao!!!!1:tongue::wink:


----------



## smurphysgirl

paoutdoorwoman said:


> well quite making out with hubby and maybe you will get something lol! Sorry but that is what i first saw when i first read that lmao!!!!1:tongue::wink:


lol! :wink:


----------



## archergurl07

Heres some pictures of my third doe this year I got her out on Isleboro ... she is a piebald and I am having a rug made out of her :tongue:


----------



## CountryWoman

Congrats . .definatly different background then I am used to:lol:


----------



## DeeS

CountryWoman said:


> Congrats . .definatly different background then I am used to:lol:


Yeah I hear that one!!! Congrats on a very unique doe! :thumb:


----------



## doe_eyes76

*congrats!*

woohoo, congrats on your doe Queenie! I'll do my best to get more points for team 5. I went out once last weekend and didn't see anything. I will be going this weekend too so hopefully I'll get lucky!


----------



## CountryWoman

:cold: it is starting to get cold . . . . which means the rattlesnakes "might" think about going into hibernation soon :cheer2:


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Question..my team (team 13) has completely fallen off the face of the earth and I really want to be apart of the contest..is there anyway of changing teams or finding others who are having the same problem and create a team? My season starts this saturday (October 18) so I'm hoping its not too late? Just wondering! :tongue:


----------



## Witchy1

Don't give up on us!!! I'm on Team 13 and have been hunting every chance I get. Have seen several deer but not lucky enough to shoot one yet. Haven't posted because there hasn't been anything to report.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Sorry!!! Nvm I found my team! yey! Okay sounds good..keep up the good work!

2 days till my season!!!! I fell asleep last night at 5am..I just couldn't stop thinking about it..I'm so excitedddddd!!! :set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------



## mathewsgirl13

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Question..my team (team 13) has completely fallen off the face of the earth and I really want to be apart of the contest..is there anyway of changing teams or finding others who are having the same problem and create a team? My season starts this saturday (October 18) so I'm hoping its not too late? Just wondering! :tongue:


Don't know what you are talking about... I already got 50 points for our team back on Sept 27th~


----------



## CountryWoman

Please welcome a new addition to Team 16:cheer2:

shootergrl:wink:


----------



## Witchy1

mathewsgirl13 said:


> Don't know what you are talking about... I already got 50 points for our team back on Sept 27th~



Woo Hoo!!! Way to go and Congratulations! Ihaven't really been online much lately. Wish I could help our cause. I have seen tons of deer this season but with our state's new antler restrictions, nothing legal has come close enough. Still a lot of hunting left to do.....


----------



## archergurl07

Hey Gals,
I just wanted to let you all know that my hunting season is officially over, I went out last Friday night, Saturday morning, and Saturday night to try and get a nice buck to score but was unable to get anything to come in due to some people hunting like a 100 yards away and messing everything up  I am going to score one of my other does so my team will get another 50 points at least, I will still be here to cheer you all on so I wish the bust of luck to all of you!!!


----------



## doe_eyes76

*Nothing!*

:thumbs_do I have been hunting my a** off and haven't been able to shoot anything! Archery in Massachusetts has ended, but Connecticut is still open, not sure if I'll get down there again though. My babysitters are getting pretty worn out! LOL. I had a nice buck come running 35 yards from me one night and he was on a mission, I couldn't stop him to get a shot. He never even saw me. It was so awesome, but I can't stop thinking about it. Man I wish I had a shot at him. Good luck team 5, I hope you girls have better luck than me.


----------



## shootergrl

*Go Team 16*

I shot my Doe on SUN Sept 28th at 4pm....talk about last minute!!
The Early Bow Season in Washington ends on Sept 30th!!
Made a perfect 50 yard bullseye shot, double lung and dropped her 15yrds from were i shot her!! This is my FIRST deer, EVER!!! And with a BOW!!!

WOOOOHOOOOO


----------

